# Printer for 11x17 jetpro sofstretch?



## kamas (Feb 27, 2016)

I know there have been some old posts about this topic before, but those posts were a few years old, so thats why im asking today in 2016.

Do you have any recmmendation for a printer that is able to print 11x17 inch size paper , using Pigment based ink.


----------



## kamas (Feb 27, 2016)

kamas said:


> I know there have been some old posts about this topic before, but those posts were a few years old, so thats why im asking today in 2016.
> 
> Do you have any recmmendation for a printer that is able to print 11x17 inch size paper , using Pigment based ink.



Adding something : this thread shows some printers (epson 1280 and 1520) but since its from 2005 I cant find these printers anymore if i want to buy them!
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t879.html


----------



## NevinGraphics (Dec 27, 2012)

I purchased an Espon WF 7520 it does 13x19 prints and the factory ink is pigment ink so compatible with jetsoft and apparel heat press. I also have a used 7800 I got cheap and the factory ink is also Pigment so you and print jet soft on that as well.


----------



## kamas (Feb 27, 2016)

how about the epson workforce 7110? i found this post about it. is this printer and CIS setup going to work ok? what do you think?

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/printers-inks-inkjet-laser-transfers/t450353.html


----------



## kamas (Feb 27, 2016)

kamas said:


> how about the epson workforce 7110? i found this post about it. is this printer and CIS setup going to work ok? what do you think?
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/printers-inks-inkjet-laser-transfers/t450353.html



Ok, so far I have these options , 
epson wf 7110,
epson wf 7610
epson wf 7620

are there any major differences between these? the 7610 and 7620 have copier and scanner. is that the main difference here?


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Epson 1430 does up to 13x19 prints


----------



## nyx567 (Apr 22, 2006)

Is that size common or do most people use the 8.5 by 11.


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

kamas said:


> Ok, so far I have these options ,
> epson wf 7110,
> epson wf 7610
> epson wf 7620
> ...


I have the 7610 and it works great for JPSS. The 7610 and 7620 are both all in one, I'm not sure exactly what additions the 7620 has tho. For $150 brand new I figured I'd get the 7610 all in one.


----------



## NevinGraphics (Dec 27, 2012)

As for the size of the prints depends on the size of your heat press, I have a 16x20 press so I can press quite large prints and find the 13x19 the best option for that. I order 11x17 jetsoft paper in 100 sheet packs. If the print is to be smaller i get more on a sheet so saves money. 

As for the Epson 7800 I have a roll of 100ft that I print on.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

NevinGraphics said:


> As for the size of the prints depends on the size of your heat press, I have a 16x20 press so I can press quite large prints and find the 13x19 the best option for that. I order 11x17 jetsoft paper in 100 sheet packs. If the print is to be smaller i get more on a sheet so saves money.
> 
> As for the Epson 7800 I have a roll of 100ft that I print on.



Great point Nevin. If your press is not large enough for 11x17 you might want to take that into consideration.


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

GTP30 said:


> I have the 7610 and it works great for JPSS. The 7610 and 7620 are both all in one, I'm not sure exactly what additions the 7620 has tho. For $150 brand new I figured I'd get the 7610 all in one.


The 7620 has an additional paper tray, that's the only difference.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

the printers that prints 11*17 inch size paper 

1) Cannon pro one 

2) Cannon pro 10

3) ipf prograff series 

4) Hp B9180

5) B8850

6) Kodack Esp series 

7) Epsom Me-10


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

kamas said:


> Ok, so far I have these options ,
> epson wf 7110,
> epson wf 7610
> epson wf 7620
> ...


yes, that is the main difference 

just got my 7610 up and running wirelessly on linux,
great machine for the price 
they are $149 on epson.com right now, $100 off
i just noticed when researching what the difference was, i have no affiliation to epson


----------



## djmobil2 (Feb 6, 2014)

On wide format for 11" x 17" and for up to 13" x 19", if you go for Epson you can put your money on WF-7610, WF-7510, WF-7110 or Artisan 1430. For all of them I purchased and installed CIS systems from Cobra inks. Two of them are using pigment ink and the others are using sublimation ink.


----------



## nirlon (Jul 25, 2014)

Buy epson L1800

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------

